# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Học sửa chữa điện thoại ở đâu tốt nhất?

## hangngand

tài sản quý giá nhất của con người là gì ?
bạn biết đâu là thứ tài sản quý giá nhất trên đời mà con người có không ? thật là bất ngờ, đó không phải là tấm bằng đại học, cử nhân gì gì đó. càng không phải là tài sản từ cha mẹ để lại. tài sản duy nhất giúp chúng ta kiếm tiền, làm giàu, hạnh phúc… chính là bộ óc và đôi bàn tay kỳ diệu tạo hóa ban cho. và thành công nhờ vào cái gì ? thứ nhất, thành công chỉ dành cho những ai biết đầu tư kiến thức, khơi dậy lòng đam mê kinh doanh, bộ não sẽ giúp khơi dòng tiền về cho bạn và dồi dào trong suốt cuộc đời. thứ hai, thành công chỉ dành cho những ai biết đầu tư cho đôi bàn tay kỳ diệu một kỹ năng nghề nghiệp hơn người. đây mới thật sự là tài sản bạn cần tin cậy, trân trọng. những ai chứng minh được ‘’tài sản’’ trên bằng lòng nhiệt huyết, khát khao cháy bổng thành công thì mới làm cho bậc phụ huynh, người thân an tâm mà ủng hộ và đầu tư cho bạn có một nghề để mà phát triển sự nghiệp dài lâu.
chúng ta hoàn toàn tin tưởng vào điều này, bởi gì giống như nhiều người khá giả xung quanh chúng ta, họ bắt đầu chẳng có gì ngoại trừ lòng khát khao học hỏi một nghề vững chắc. nghề giỏi không tự nhiên mà có, chúng ta phải đầu tư học tập, làm việc với lòng khát khao cháy bỏng & mong muốn làm giàu bằng chính nghề mà mình lựa chọn. chúng ta hãy nhìn vào tấm gương những người thành công và rất giàu có trên đời này chẳng phải là như thế sao ? họ chỉ cần chọn một nghề bằng lòng đam mê và khát khao làm giàu bằng chính nghề đã chọn khi còn rất trẻ. bạn biết đó là những ai rồi phải không ? và nhiều lắm đấy!

hãy thực hiện ước mơ làm giàu bắt đầu bằng việc thạo một nghề và để thành công:
1- hãy chọn nghề bằng lòng yêu thích, cháy bỏng và quyết chí thành công
2- hãy trao cho đôi bàn tay kỳ diệu một kỹ năng thực hành nghề hơn người
3- hãy đăng ký học ngay để có một nghề

*nghề sửa chữa điện thoại di động và nhu cầu thực tế: ngày nay chiếc điện thoại di động không còn là mặt hàng xa xỉ nữa, mọi người đều sở hữu một chiếc điện thoại di động dễ dàng và là vật bất ly thân. nghề sửa chữa điện thoại di động hình thành, phát triển nhanh chóng, là cơ hội làm ăn của nhiều người. một điều hay là nghề sửa chữa điện thoại di động lại phù hợp cho mọi giới, nam lẫn nữ. thực tế rất nhiều bạn chọn đầu tư vài tháng để học hành trao dồi tay nghề ra mở cửa hàng hoặc đi làm tại các trung tâm sửa chữa thì thu nhập chẳng kém ai và cũng rất nhiều người phất lên trong thời gian qua. với nhiều năm làm công tác trong lĩnh vực ''dạy nghề'', với nhu cầu rất lớn từ thực tế cuộc sống, chuyengiamobile mong muốn đồng hành cùng các bạn trên con đường mới: học nghề khởi nghiệp.
khai giảng khóa mới ngày 18 / 10 / 2010
lớp bao nghề:
thời gian học: 5 tháng (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6)
sáng: từ 8h đến 11h
trưa: từ 14h đến 17h
chiều: từ 18h đến 21h
học phí trọn khóa bao nghề: 7.000.000 vnđ đóng 3 lần (lần 1 đóng 3.000.000 vnđ ngay khi đăng ký nhập học; lần 2 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 1 tháng nhập học; lần 3 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 2 tháng nhập học)
học phí đóng 1 lần : 6.500.000 đ/khóa

lớp cấp tốc
thời gian học: 3 tháng sáng + chiều ( từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6)
học phí đóng 2 lần : 8.000.000 đ /khóa
học phí đóng 1 lần : 7.500.000 đ/khóa

trung tâm dạy nghề phú nhuận
chuyengiamobile - đào tạo sửa chữa điện thoại di động
- đào tạo sửa chữa phần cứng laptop

đt: (083) 8 440 040 - 0908 522 892
đc: 164 nguyễn đình chính, p.11, q. phú nhuận, tp hcm
website: www.chuyengiamobile.net
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------


liên hệ:
*chuyên gia laptop* 
*tt dạy nghề phú nhuận tphcm* 
164 - nguyễn đình chính - p.11 - q.phú nhuận
(083) 8440040 - 0908 522 892

----------


## simanhdung1

*làm thế nào khi chiếc điện thoại yêu quý của bạn vô tình bị lỗi ?*
*
*
bạn đang đắn đo tìm kiếm một dịch vụ *sửa điện thoại* uy tín tại *sài gòn* ?

*phát thành mobile* chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ sửa điện thoại hàng đầu về dịch vụ và chất lượng:
​ *sửa điện thoại nokia*:





*sua dien thoai nokia n73*: n73 chay cham - n73 liet phim - n73 loi camera - nokia n73 khong chup hinh duoc - n73 khong sac duoc - n73 khong nhan sim -n73 khong nhan the nho - n73 mat mic - n73 trang man hinh - nokia n73 mat nguon - n73 mat song, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n70*: n70 hao pin - n70 khong chup hinh duoc - n70 khong sac duoc - n70 mat den man hinh - n70 mat den ban phim - n70 khong nhan sim - n70 liet phim - n70 hao nguon - n70 khong nhan the nho - n70 mat nguon - n70 mat song - n70 trang man hinh, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n91*: n91 khong nhan o cung - n91 trang man hinh, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n96:* n96 liet phim - n96 mat nguon - n96 mat den man hinh, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n82*: n82 khong chup hinh duoc - n82 loi camera, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n81:* n81 loi camera - n81 mat nguon - n81 mat song - n81 trang man hinh, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n78*: n78 liet phim, …



*sua dien thoai nokia n95:* n95 khong len man hinh - n95 trang man hinh - n95 liet phim - n95 mat nguon - n95 mat den man hinh - n95 mat song, …



*sua dien thoai nokia 1202:* 1202 trang man hinh - 1202 liet ban phim - 1202 mat nguon - 1202 mat den - 1202 mat song, …



*sua dien thoai nokia e63:* e63 mat song - e63 mat nguon,…




*sua dien thoai nokia e65:* e65 mat den ban phim,…



*sua dien thoai nokia e72:* e72 mat song,…




*sua dien thoai nokia e71:* e71 khong nhan the nho - e71 khong nhan sim - e71 khong sac duoc- e71 song yeu - e71 mat mic - e71 loi phan mem - e71 mat nguon - e71 lock code - e71 liet phim - e71 loi camera - e71 hao pin - e71 mat song, …



*sua dien thoai nokia 1200:* 1200 mat mic - 1200 khong nhan sim - 1200 mat rung - 1200 mat nguon - 1200 trang man hinh - 1200 mat loa ngoai - 1200 mat loa trong - 1200 khong sac duoc - 1200 mat den - 1200 mat song, …

----------


## kitelag

woa! có nhìu địa chỉ quá nhỉ....bạn t cũng đang tính học đây ...tks bạn nha ^^

----------

